# Dive Computer????????



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My christmas present is going to be my dive computer. Looking for experiences with computers with a price tag of $300 or less. I am not Nitrox certified yet, but will want that capability for in the future. I am thinking that I want an air integrated computer??????

This is the last thing on the list to get.So please give your opinions on some computers out there. I have an idea of what I want, but I always like to here real world experiences.

I have two reg/octo sets that need to be checked/serviced because they have not been used in 2+ years. But other than that, I'll be ready to finally start diving once the computer is bought.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Jon,

Check out the DiveRite Nitek Duo, or the Tusa IQ700. Same computer, just a different name on the outside.

It was repeatedly recommended to me, so I bought one. Inow recommend it to anyone asking about a computer. I really like it.

It's great for air or EANx. It's very easy to use. If you want to check mine out, let me know and we can get together after work one day. I would tell you to stop by MBT tosee one, but I think it helps to play with one that has some dives storedin the log.

Felix


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I did the same thing your doing when I started. I ended up getting a TUSAIQ600 that I bought from MBT several years ago. It has been a really good computer, durable, versatile, easy to use and a price tag that was reasonable compared to alot of others. It hasn't seemed to be as popular as some of the others but I never had a single problem with it.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm happy with my Tusa IQ700!! I was in the same situation that you were (trying to decide) a few months ago....a few people on the forum told me to go with the IQ700. I bought it at MBT when they had the sale. It was around $300 sale. It isn't air intergrated though. I decided I didn't really want air integrated because I still would want to carry a back up air guage and depth, and I had just bought new gauges like3-4 monthsbefore and didn't want to spend the money again! Its a good computer though! I'd suggest it to anyone like others did me!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

20 yr diver and bought my first puter a couple months ago. I have multiple friends who have great things to say about the Suunto line. They have the Vypor and I went with the Gekko. the difference is the gekko doesn't have backlit display, so for night you gotta light it up for a moment. Also the gekko doesn't have the PC interface, but I'm not using that feature, so...

Suunto also makes an air integrated system, but even then you want a 'backup' traditional, pressure gauge.

I was given a gift card of $500 to Scuba Shack, so I bought it there for $505 plus tax. Online the same unit is advertised everywhere for only $250. WTF? Scuba Shack is making a huge profit on that. The problem is if you want it warrantied you have to go through an 'authorized vendor'. So I called Suunto and asked why they sell to the online guys but won't back it up with a warrantee. It's like OK- we (Suunto) will sell to whoever we want to, but the consumer has to buy from an authorized store. Well F that. They said they were having Chinese made knock-offs so the only way to ensure the consumer was getting a genuine Suunto was to warrnty only authorized dealers product.

Bad business if you ask me. On both Suunto and Scuba Shack. I told my buddy nxt time he wanted to give me a gift- give me cash or something. He is a long time Scuba Shack customer and just assumed the pricing was competative. He was appauld at their profit margin and felt like they played him a little. 

I did ask for a discount and they laughed. Lost my business forever!

Most my buddies go to MBT. I had bad service there once( Lack of help, concern, time spent to educate me on a product- they were more concerned with lining up the head boat for an Oriskany trip. I guess the locals don't matter.)and it pissed me off, but I am giviong them a chance to re-earn my business.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

great insight. thank you. 

observer


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Air integrated Oceanic Datamax Pro!!!

3-4 of us dive it at the firehouse...

Middle of the road on the dive tables, no to too conservative or liberal and it has a quick disconnect...

very good unit


----------

